
Rutger Hauer, ‘Blade Runner’ Co-Star, Dies at 75 - ilamont
https://variety.com/2019/film/news/rutger-hauer-dead-dies-blade-runner-co-star-1203278050/
======
archy_
Blade Runner really made me rethink a lot about life and why were put here on
the earth, what were made to do and our free will. Given how we are likely
doomed to climate change, I worry we will become slaves to corporations which
act like governments, only in a much hotter and drier world, and I doubt Musk
will found a colony on Mars before our society collapses.

------
CapricornNoble
Gone....like tears in the rain.

RIP

------
ColinWright
Wasn't 2019 the year the character died?

~~~
romwell
Wow, it actually was[1].

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blade_Runner#Plot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blade_Runner#Plot)

------
pieterr
RIP Floris!

